# Uplink Activity for the Week of 5-31-6 .......



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Sometime after 4 AM EDT this morning:

354 SCINW Starz! Cinema West got a new EPG name,

354 STZC Starz! Comedy.

That is all, but a start none-the-less.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A good start to the uplink week ... let's see some HD turn ons!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd love to see some HD turn on this week, but I bet it won't happen until next week.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It's party time at AMC-16:
Internationals and HD Locals.

657 ONGME ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

658 BTN ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

661 WOWTV ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

668 JSTV ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

676 JIC ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

677 DRAGN ADDED TO Tp 18 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

679 PHNIN ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

680 PHNIX ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

681 CCTV4 ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

685 ETCHI ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

686 BEJTV ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

688 JET ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

689 TTV ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

690 CTV ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

691 CTS ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

692 VLAND ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

693 PTS ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

694 CCTV9 ADDED TO Tp 18 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

695 CCEF ADDED TO Tp 18 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

696 CCMOV ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

697 CCENT ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

699 CCOPR ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

700 GUAND ADDED TO Tp 18 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

701 FUJTV ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

704 KBS ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

705 ARANG ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

706 CYRTV ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

707 PACVI ADDED TO Tp 18 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

708 HUNAN ADDED TO Tp 6 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

712 MABHY ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

725 DWTV ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

726 PRSBN ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

731 TV5 ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

732 RFI ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

735 TRACE ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

749 ABNAM ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

751 TELSD ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

753 TAP1 ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

754 TAP2 ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

755 CHONE ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

785 CARIB ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

799 GEMNI ADDED TO Tp 7 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

800 SURYA ADDED TO Tp 7 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

801 KAIRA ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

802 TEJA ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

803 UDAYA ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

804 NTV ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

805 TARA ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

806 CHNLI ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

810 ASIFM ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

811 SAWLD ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

812 AMDES ADDED TO Tp 7 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

818 ATN ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

905 ARMTV ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6453 KDNL ADDED TO Tp 20 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6454 KMOV ADDED TO Tp 20 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6459 WXYZ ADDED TO Tp 4 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6460 WWJ ADDED TO Tp 4 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6461 WDIV ADDED TO Tp 5 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6462 WJBK ADDED TO Tp 5 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6465 WTVD ADDED TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6466 WRAL ADDED TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6467 WNCN ADDED TO Tp 22 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6468 WRAZ ADDED TO Tp 22 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6471 WRTV ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6472 WISH ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6473 WTHR ADDED TO Tp 21 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6474 WXIN ADDED TO Tp 21 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6600 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 1 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6601 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 2 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6602 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 3 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6603 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 4 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6605 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6606 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6607 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6608 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 8 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6610 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 9 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6611 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6612 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 11 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6613 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6614 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6615 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6616 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6617 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6618 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6619 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6620 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6621 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6622 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6623 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 22 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6624 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6625 MON1, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

8380 KFTH MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 16 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8380 KFTH, KFTH REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8382 KTBU MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 16 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8382 KTBU, KTBU REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8383 KLTJ MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 16 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8383 KLTJ, KLTJ REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8384 KZJL MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 16 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8384 KZJL, KZJL REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8540 KBYU MOVED FROM Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 34 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8541 KUEN MOVED FROM Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 34 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8543 KCSG MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 34 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8543 KCSG, KCSG REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8545 KUPX MOVED FROM Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 34 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8546 KUTH MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 34 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8546 KUTH, REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8924 KWBT MOVED FROM Tp 3 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8925 KTFO MOVED FROM Tp 3 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8926 KOED MOVED FROM Tp 3 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8927 KGEB MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8928 KWHB MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8929 KTPX MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8930 KRSC MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9804 XWJSU, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9805 XWIAT, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9806 XWVTM, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9807 XWBRC, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9808 XWTTO, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9809 XWABM, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9810 XWBIQ, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9811 XKTMD, REMOVED FROM Tp 4 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9812 XKAZH, REMOVED FROM Tp 4 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9813 XKTVX, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s7 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9814 XKUTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s7 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9815 XKSL, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s7 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9816 XKSTU, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s7 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9817 XKUWB, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s7 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9818 XKPNZ, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s7 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9819 XKUED, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s7 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9820 XKJZZ, REMOVED FROM Tp 9s7 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9821 XKTUL, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s9 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9822 XKOTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s9 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9823 XKJRH, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s9 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9824 XKOKI, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s9 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9903 DPLUS ADDED TO Tp 7 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

CHANGE COUNT 136


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JohnH said:


> It's party time at AMC-16:
> CHANGE COUNT 136


Sufferin' succotash! Judging by all of the LIL that were put on CONUS, I'll bet that there is another movement soon.

I nominate New Braunfels for the most transient spotbeam.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

HD locals for:

St. Louis, Missouri
Detroit, Michigan
Raleigh, North Carolina
Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Current picture on channel 9903:


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

harsh said:


> Sufferin' succotash! Judging by all of the LIL that were put on CONUS, I'll bet that there is another movement soon.
> 
> I nominate New Braunfels for the most transient spotbeam.


Huh? Which ones moved to CONUS? I don't see a single one in that list that moved to CONUS.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Maybe he saw the HD Locals which were added.


----------



## Judicature (Oct 7, 2004)

Tulsa Finally!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Current picture on channel 9903:


So John, your DBS LNBF works fine for the sat ?
Seems to me NIT/SDT show too many tpns from real picture. I don't see signals from more then 4 tpns.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> So John, your DBS LNBF works fine for the sat ?
> Seems to me NIT/SDT show too many tpns from real picture. I don't see more then 4 tpns.


Nah. Using H&V on the 10' dish. 
Shows at least 8 QPSK. Not much quality, though.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

ANY epg info yet??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Drat. I was hoping Indy would end up on 110/119 or even 129. 
But better uplinked than not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Drat. I was hoping Indy would end up on 110/119 or even 129.


What's wrong with being on AMC-16?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> What's wrong with being on AMC-16?


Nothing that a new dish and LNB won't fix.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Good thing I keep stalling that upgrade... since it looks like the rumor mill is correct on this one, and Raleigh HD locals are going to land on the 118.75 satellite.

That means I'll definately need/want to do an upgrade scenario to an MPEG4 receiver that includes one of the soon-to-be-released new dishes.

I'm still wondering about what they will do for folks that they just went and put Dish1000s or something for "free" with recent ViP upgrades when some of us now will need another new dish to get the locals.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Nothing that a new dish and LNB won't fix.


Won't AMC-16 work with the existing 119 looking feedhorns?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> Won't AMC-16 work with the existing 119 looking feedhorns?


Not according to folks in the rumor-mill, and thus far many of the 118.75 rumors are starting to come true. There was some good info posted a couple of weeks ago on Satellite Guys about some potential upcoming dish designs/implementations.

I think we've all been waiting for a formal announcement to come and final designs and upgrade offers to be refined perhaps in the early part of June.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

Indy locals have been uplinked!









My one month old equipment needs upgraded to handle it.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks like they've finally finished the changes for one dish compliance.

Why are they only doing two HDs per transponder on AMC 16? Is the transponder bandwidth that much less?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

joblo said:


> Why are they only doing two HDs per transponder on AMC 16? Is the transponder bandwidth that much less?


This is only a guess, mind you... but so far when they have been uplinking HD locals, they have been uplinking (usually) 4 major networks and then skipping 2 channels. Hopefully these are being reserved for future uplinks perhaps of PBS and the new CW network in the fall.

Whatever the case of the skipping... since they have to use 2 transponders anyway (4 channels) then I'm glad they are doing 2 per transponder and giving them some room to breathe. I would imagine that once a PBS or CW or whatever gets uplinked there will be a shuffle and we will end up with 3 per transponder once they go back and fill in the holes.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Looks like they've finally finished the changes for one dish compliance.
> 
> Why are they only doing two HDs per transponder on AMC 16? Is the transponder bandwidth that much less?


They are not running 8PSK. Only Turbo Coded FEC QPSK. Most likely this is the mode which will be supported on Anik F3 when it gets there. If Anik F3 runs normal 32 Tp layout, there will be more space. Also, the HD receivers may not be tested for higher than SR 21500.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

John, I post two new pictures at other thread - for easy compare; I wondering how your linear LNBF can separate two tpn if amost all ( minus one) tpns light up in pairs ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> John, I post two new pictures at other thread - for easy compare; I wondering how your linear LNBF can separate two tpn if amost all ( minus one) tpns light up in pairs ?


It is not doing very great, but at least it does it on some of them. Quality is sometimes below zero on the Blind Scan, but it works.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then time to buy this one  http://www.futurevisionsat.com/catalog/item/691952/1783375.htm#image_1


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No Specs. IF Freq?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

10.5 GHz
http://www.eagleaspen.com/admin/product/fujian/file_38.pdf


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

10.750 would be better for possible system compatibility.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's for DVB cards, just for monitoring. New D1000+ and D500+ dishes will be served  for regular ppl.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

No Idea how 

St. Louis, Missouri
Detroit, Michigan
Raleigh, North Carolina
Indianapolis, Indiana

Got hd before Cleveland... LOL thats hillarious.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Sleuth Channel http://www.sleuthchannel.com/
not available.
198 SLTH ADDED TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

203 BITV MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

280 FREE MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

299 FREE MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

457 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

473 INDY1, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

474 INDY2, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

475 INDY3, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

476 INDY4, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

477 INDY5, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

478 INDY6, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

517 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

805 TARA, Tara REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

805 TARA, Tara REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

883 LIME, REMOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

893 BITV MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

7770 WLNE MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

7770 WLNE ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7771 WPRI MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

7771 WPRI ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7772 WJAR MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

7772 WJAR ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7773 WNAC MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

7773 WNAC ADDED TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7775 WLWC MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

7775 WLWC ADDED TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7776 WSBE MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

7776 WSBE ADDED TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

8086 WHAG ADDED TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8490 WLS MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8491 WBBM MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8492 WMAQ MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8493 WFLD MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9933 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9945 DVRDN MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9946 DVRVR MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19027 BLMBG MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19029 BITVV MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19097 DGMSV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19098 DGAMS ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

32768 WBSTR MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

CHANGE COUNT 44


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

saweetnesstrev said:


> No Idea how
> 
> St. Louis, Missouri
> Detroit, Michigan
> ...


I can't speak for the other locations... but WRAL channel 5 in Raleigh, NC was the first station in the US to broadcast in HD... so it certainly makes sense for Raleigh to be an early inclusion in the satellite HD world.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Name change on Sky Angel

OLD=9709,125,SCTBN
NEW=9709,125,TRNTY


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

HDMe said:


> I can't speak for the other locations... but WRAL channel 5 in Raleigh, NC was the first station in the US to broadcast in HD... so it certainly makes sense for Raleigh to be an early inclusion in the satellite HD world.


Yep, makes perfect sense when they are alot smaller market than Charlotte, and that Charlotte has about 2 times as many Dish subscribers as Raleigh/Durham. Yep, makes perfect sense. Not sore, but confused. Either way, enjoy them.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I saw at Lyngsat that Sleuth Channel was added over at DirecTV as well....


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

How many HD Citys now? Cleveland is ranked 16  ,, and i know theres over 20 that have it now,, should i just connect via OTA?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

saweetnesstrev said:


> How many HD Citys now? Cleveland is ranked 16  ,, and i know theres over 20 that have it now,, should i just connect via OTA?


I remember a couple of years ago E* didnt carry 1/2 the Indian's games. And ALOT of people switched to d* maybe thats why


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

JohnH said:


> 7770 WLNE MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
> TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
> 
> 7770 WLNE ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
> ...


Moved from 121 to 61.5 and then ADDED to 121 again? What's going on here?!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Yay, WHAG, which is NBC25 from Hagerstown, MD is now uplinked. About time E* added this channel. Hope it'll be made available soon. What about MASN, E*?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Moved from 121 to 61.5 and then ADDED to 121 again? What's going on here?!


They were added to 61.5. The way the computer saw it was the same, but the way of getting there was different.


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

JohnH said:


> It is not doing very great, but at least it does it on some of them. Quality is sometimes below zero on the Blind Scan, but it works.


What is AMC-16?

What other markets uplinked locals? I am hoping Cincinnati got uplinked.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SThacker said:


> What is AMC-16?
> 
> What other markets uplinked locals? I am hoping Cincinnati got uplinked.


AMC-16 is a KuFSS satellite located at 118.75 west and delivering some HD Locals and Internationals. Look for posts about a DiSH 500+ or DiSH 1000+.

The report is complete.

Note: Please include the *HD* when referring to the HD Locals.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Sigh.. i wish there was some more national HD going up ;0 I cant wait to see some more of that turned on!!!

-Doggfather


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

I thought Dish did the deal with Sleuth to include the HD channel also.

No sign of it?

Sam


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

That's if and when sleuth launches an HD version, right now it doesn't exist


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

BFG said:


> That's if and when sleuth launches an HD version, right now it doesn't exist


Hmm ok thanks.. I saw some commercials for it on Universal and it had a SleuthHD logo so I thought it was up and running.


----------



## Raykha (May 25, 2004)

JohnH said:


> 803 UDAYA ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w


What does this mean to me? I subscribe to this channel? How will this affect me?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I suspect they are running the TPs really slow at 118.7 with lots of error correction to allow for smaller dishes. If they had a superdish sized dish they could probably run 8PSK with much less error corrections.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Raykha - It will NOT effect you... not in a near future anyhow..

But "Man, oh man!" - Did you have to Quote that entire (LONG) John's post above??
That's rediculous actually and a waste of bandwidth.....

You should have just asked what you asked ... or Qoute ONLY the part of his post that you were refering to .. like that:


> 803 UDAYA ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Yep, makes perfect sense when they are alot smaller market than Charlotte, and that Charlotte has about 2 times as many Dish subscribers as Raleigh/Durham. Yep, makes perfect sense. Not sore, but confused. Either way, enjoy them.


'Course using that example... why wasn't there a channel in the "we are bigger than you are" Charlotte area that picked up HD broadcasts OTA before WRAL did here in the "we are so small" Raleigh?



Just picking at you... I've been to Charlotte lots of times... and actually the question above about HD OTA is not a slam, but a real question... I am always surprised to think that we had OTA HD before anyone else in the country... not just a bigger NC city like Charlotte, but even compared to the mega-big cities elsewhere in the US!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

saweetnesstrev said:


> How many HD Citys now? Cleveland is ranked 16  ,, and i know theres over 20 that have it now,, should i just connect via OTA?


Dumb question time...

If you can get HD OTA, why aren't you already doing so?

I get all my locals in HD OTA... so I've been watching for years... having them also on Dish will be a bonus, especially when I get a DVR... but I wasn't waiting for Dish since I could get them OTA already.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Moved from 121 to 61.5 and then ADDED to 121 again? What's going on here?!


Can you PLEASE edit your post and cut out most of that quote? Our poor friends on dial up really don't need to see the same long post 2 times. Thanx


----------



## Raykha (May 25, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Raykha - It will NOT effect you... not in a near future anyhow..
> 
> But "Man, oh man!" - Did you have to Quote that entire (LONG) John's post above??
> That's rediculous actually and a waste of bandwidth.....
> ...


Sorry!! I agree I should have just asked the question.. I have no clue to the terms used -- so I thought, play it safe and repeat it...
I was hoping that the answer would be positive for me.. 121 is so low that I don't get the signals during summer (I have 61.5 for other south asian channels). I thought, may be by whatever changes they made, it will mean better signal for me.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Anyone know why Tara TV (international channel) was removed?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Would people please STOP quoting the entire uplink report! Raykha, that means you. There is no reason to quote the entire report for a 2-line reply.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

I see adding WHAG is a new record, 
15 video channels on one transponder.

119 tp3s13 
3 Harrisburg
8 Washington DC
4 Hartford


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Dumb question time...
> 
> If you can get HD OTA, why aren't you already doing so?
> 
> I get all my locals in HD OTA... so I've been watching for years... having them also on Dish will be a bonus, especially when I get a DVR... but I wasn't waiting for Dish since I could get them OTA already.


Cause i live with my parents, and i dont know how to do it? Where would i start? lol


----------



## dslate69 (Apr 11, 2006)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Cause i live with my parents, and i dont know how to do it? Where would i start? lol


Save your allowance and buy a Indoor HDTV Antenna from bestbuy.
If you are too old for allowance, don't ever let your friends shame you into moving out; the landlord in the real world won't stock the fridge for you.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

chelsea said:


> I see adding WHAG is a new record,
> 15 video channels on one transponder.
> 
> 119 tp3s13
> ...


Only 12 channels there. Harrisburg is on 110.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Raykha said:


> What does this mean to me? I subscribe to this channel? How will this affect me?


Today it means nothing. The day that you see the channel "removed" from the satellite where you are watching it is the day that you will have a problem. That day may never come, but if it does E* will give plenty of time to install a dish that can receive the new location.

To others: Don't roast people for making a simple mistake. Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Dumb question time...


Nobody does it better 

Looking and the kind of spondulics that some people have been quoted for a roof-top antenna installation, it is no wonder that they're hesitant. I recall someone a couple months ago saying that they had been quoted almost $500 for an antenna with installation. Some have undoubtedly paid more.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> Nobody does it better
> 
> Looking and the kind of spondulics that some people have been quoted for a roof-top antenna installation, it is no wonder that they're hesitant. I recall someone a couple months ago saying that they had been quoted almost $500 for an antenna with installation. Some have undoubtedly paid more.


I just got quoted $700 for one to be put up on my existing tower including rotor and amp. I decided to wait for Dish to get my HD locals.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ADDEDs not available:

New Channel EPG Name and Number for Baby First TV
126 BABY ADDED TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

223 HLC MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

366 BFTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

New channel number for Telemundo Puerto Rico

829 TLMPR, REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

837 TLMPR ADDED TO Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

Some Puerto Rico adds

7780 WVXF ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7789 WVGN ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Baton Rouge, LA

8042 WBRZ ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8043 WAFB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8044 WVLA ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8045 WGMB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8046 WLPB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Lafayette, LA

8484 KATC ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8485 KLFY ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8487 KADN ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8488 KLPB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Corpus Christi, TX

8912 KIII ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8913 KZTV ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8914 KRIS ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8915 KDF ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8916 KEDT ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8917 KORO ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

New Channel number for NFL HD

9426 NFLHD ADDED TO Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9426 NFLHD ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9464 NFLHD, REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9464 NFLHD, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w



9682 IAD2 MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19043 INDY, REMOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

CHANGE COUNT 28

XWSB and XWAGA returned to Engineering. Atlanta Distants apparently not touched.

joblo, need new Spotbeam numbers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> New Channel EPG Name and Number for Baby First TV
> 126 BABY ADDED TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w


Right next to Oh! (Don't bump the channel changer.)


JohnH said:


> New Channel number for NFL HD
> 9426 NFLHD ADDED TO Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
> 9426 NFLHD ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


Much better for the OLN NFL, right next to ESPN!


JohnH said:


> joblo, need new Spotbeam numbers.


2355 San Antonio (New Braunfels) 25s12
2357 San Antonio (New Braunfels) 27s17


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Much better for the OLN NFL, right next to ESPN!


NFL NFL.
No OLN NFL. They do NHL HD on 9463 tonight. 

Thanks for the Spotbeam numbers.


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks As Always For The Updates John


----------



## mmc-dsm (Dec 27, 2005)

Is it possible to have the freqs, polarity and SR of the TPs on 118.75?

Trying to put something together to be able to scan the sat.

Thank you.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

chelsea said:


> I see adding WHAG is a new record,
> 15 video channels on one transponder.
> 
> 119 tp3s13
> ...


Well now I know why my E* locals in DC look like crap.
But they do carry WJAL... sigh.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

mmc-dsm said:


> Is it possible to have the freqs, polarity and SR of the TPs on 118.75?
> 
> Trying to put something together to be able to scan the sat.
> 
> Thank you.


Try sweeping from 11.7 GHz and go up.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

aegrotatio said:


> Well now I know why my E* locals in DC look like crap.
> But they do carry WJAL... sigh.


Except the post is in error. No Harrisburg locals there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mmc-dsm said:


> Is it possible to have the freqs, polarity and SR of the TPs on 118.75?
> 
> Trying to put something together to be able to scan the sat.
> 
> Thank you.


http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=565295&postcount=105


----------



## mmc-dsm (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you very much for the info. Appreciate it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Raykha said:


> Sorry!! I agree I should have just asked the question.. I have no clue to the terms used -- so I thought, play it safe and repeat it...
> I was hoping that the answer would be positive for me.. 121 is so low that I don't get the signals during summer (I have 61.5 for other south asian channels). I thought, may be by whatever changes they made, it will mean better signal for me.


In this case - maybe that those channels are at 118.75 now (AKA 119k on Tony's chart, etc) - maybe that IS the good news for you after all..

Cuz when / if they become available.. (unless they are available already there at 118.75 location... (not sure about that 100 % currently)) .. then maybe you can change from viewing those at 121 (that are giving you "problem signal") .. to view them at new 118.75 location (aka 119k) 

Call DISH maybe .. (now or soon) and find out about those and your particular situation there .. 
Just a suggestion.....


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, anyone know where Tara TV went?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> Well, anyone know where Tara TV went?


as John mentioned - Removed.. from DISH anyhow (for now anyhow)

It was / is still at IA5 though...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> New channel number for Telemundo Puerto Rico
> 
> 829 TLMPR, REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> 
> 837 TLMPR ADDED TO Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w


Hmm.. - now that SID 829 is NOT taken again - maybe Peru Magico can be back at 829 some day again as well ( .. ya i know - Small Chance.. but leaves an opening however.. so thought to mention about it) 

However.. they could have simply put Telemundo Puerto Rico right next to other Telemundo(s) there..


----------



## shadowman413 (Jan 29, 2006)

What? Telemundo PR? Haven't they heard of the multiple complaints from Cablevision's Optimum Latino in the NYC about the lack of programming from that station (WKAQ), compared to what WAPA America offers? I hope they can offer both channels someday, but the prime time proigramming on TLMPR is from shows that are no longer produced (except for "No Te Duermas" which airs live nightly), and music videos when they are not airing news.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Haven't seen that in while.  


Baton Rouge, LA

8042 WBRZ ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8043 WAFB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8044 WVLA ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8045 WGMB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8046 WLPB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Lafayette, LA

8484 KATC ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8485 KLFY ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8487 KADN ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8488 KLPB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Corpus Christi, TX

8912 KIII ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8913 KZTV ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8914 KRIS ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8915 KDF ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8916 KEDT ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8917 KORO ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

tsmarco,

Not a big deal of course.. BUT John already said that 

Was no need to repeat the entire thing.. really! (both - in Quotes (as people usually do) or even without Quotes (as you did above))

Again.. No biggie of course.. Maybe just for next time


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Lest some forget, the Moderator said not to roast the poster.

I use Narrowband and it is not a big deal. So forget it.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> tsmarco,
> 
> Not a big deal of course.. BUT John already said that
> 
> ...


For once, I agree with Darkman. We just had this discussion earlier in this thread and now someone else unnecessarily repeats the uplink report again. Just like JL said in the edit comments of the last one, "Quote of entire post edited to reveal line of interest." Perhaps that can happen again.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Wasn't roastin' .. just maybe some hints for next time 

.... Already forgotten


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> For once, I agree with Darkman.


Thanks buddy...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Thanks buddy...


Enjoy it while it lasts. 

And I wasn't roasting either but if everyone copies the uplink report in every reply, the thread would be really hard to read. Let John (and only John) post the reports.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Darkman said:


> tsmarco,
> 
> Not a big deal of course.. BUT John already said that
> 
> ...


I did just copy the part of his post that highlighted the locals I was referring to in my post. I thought I was being good by cutting everything else out. The reason why I did it that way is because I thought it was pretty cool that some new SD locals were being uplinked and I wanted to highlight them, it's something we haven't seen in a while. Sorry if it was breach of edicate and/or proticol.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

tsmarco - understood... 

chaddux - Oh.. i am sure


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

tsmacro said:


> I did just copy the part of his post that highlighted the locals I was referring to in my post. I thought I was being good by cutting everything else out. The reason why I did it that way is because I thought it was pretty cool that some new SD locals were being uplinked and I wanted to highlight them, it's something we haven't seen in a while. Sorry if it was breach of edicate and/or proticol.


So why didn't you just say:

"Haven't seen new SD locals in a while."

Instead of almost 40 lines of repeated information, you'd have only 1. Of course, now that you know, you could edit your post.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

chaddux said:


> So why didn't you just say:
> 
> "Haven't seen new SD locals in a while."
> 
> Instead of almost 40 lines of repeated information, you'd have only 1. Of course, now that you know, you could edit your post.


Yet another Email notification about a post which has nothing to do with Uplink Activity.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Yet another Email notification about a post which has nothing to do with Uplink Activity.


LOL,

I shut that "Email notification" thingy OFF long, long time ago...

What for all those emails i figured.. when i am here often nuff anyhow


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

chaddux said:


> 1. Of course, now that you know, you could edit your post.


I could, but i've decided I kinda like it the way it is. It highlights the info that I was referring to, that way people don't have to scroll back to see what I was talking about. If it is a serious breach of the rules the moderators will change it let me know I did wrong and i'll promise never to do it again.


----------



## kurtsat (Jun 1, 2006)

What kind of LNB to receive AMC-16 @ 118.75?

Thanks


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

kurtsat - Circular i believe

tsmarco - now that i see your point.. - it's NOT that bad actually .. (just to pinpoint the channels) .. and it's NOT terribly long anyhow ... 

Just for next time - think twice maybe.. lol..
You feel it's OK - post it...
You feel that it's not nessesary maybe - don't post it


----------



## kurtsat (Jun 1, 2006)

Darkman said:


> kurtsat - Circular i believe


Yea? So that's gonna be Circular = 11.7 to 12.2???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kurtsat said:


> Yea? So that's gonna be Circular = 11.7 to 12.2???


would be nice of you to start reading the thread from beginning, at least from post#12
and http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58318
and http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=67505


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> Wow new SD locals?!
> 
> Haven't seen that in while.


They did that just to spite those who said E* wasn't adding any more SD markets. 

_12 posts about the "overquoting" issue. Not cool guys.
More space wasted in the complaints than in the "problem". Let it go and let the mods take care of it. Please._


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks JohnH for the information abot the uplink of WVXF and WVGN for the Puerto Rico Local channels.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Nelson, I was meaning to e-mail you about this too. I just never got the time.

At this point Dish only needs to uplink 
WTJX TV 12 PBS Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, USVI 
WVIF TV 15 Fox Christiansted, St. Croix, USVI 
and 
WCVI TV 39 UPN (unknown if it's going to CW or Ind) Christiansted, St. Croix, USVI 
And Dish could launch the "Carribean Locals" or a separate USVI locals pack. I do not know what the space situation is on that spot beam.

See ya
Tony


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Nelson, I was meaning to e-mail you about this too. I just never got the time.
> 
> At this point Dish only needs to uplink
> WTJX TV 12 PBS Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, USVI
> ...


 Thanks Tony. And remeber that Storefront has a news channel it' fox network for Puerto Rico WSJX it's launch is on the summer. As JohnH wrote to me a couple of weeks ago that they have a lot of space in those spotbeams. I did not know that Storefront television could actually own all the network affiliates in Puerto Rico and a couple of channels on the Virgin Islands. WPRU ABC, WSJP UPN/WB. WSJX FOX in Puerto Rico
WVXF CBS, WVGN NBC in the Virgin Islands


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

I put some information on dish sizes for 118.7 over at:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58826


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for confirmation of that data what we gathered by our hands .

PS. Actually, we have more info.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Raykha said:


> > Originally Posted by *JohnH*
> > 803 UDAYA ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w
> 
> 
> What does this mean to me? I subscribe to this channel? How will this affect me?


So some people do subscribe to Udaya. BTW, interesting the way you spell your name.

I just got superdish installed, with great difficulty so that I can get Udaya ... and now they want to move it to a different bird. Great


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 10.750 would be better for possible system compatibility.


JohnH, it was discovered 6000 receiver sending commands to 8PSK module using LOF=10.50 GHz when selecting '119K' satellite in menu. So, that GLA LNBF could be used with Dish receivers.


----------

